# Songs about wanking



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

I can think of three:

Jackson Browne: Rosie
Sara McLaughlin: Arms of an Angel
Lucinda Williams: Right in Time

Agreed that's what they're about? Any other good'uns?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

You're kidding right?

If so, sorry to spoil the joke.

What is the story behind the song in the arms of the angels?





The lyrics are about *the death of Jonathan Melvoin (1961–1996), the Smashing Pumpkins' touring keyboard player, from a heroin overdose*, as McLachlan explained on VH1 Storytellers. It is sometimes mistitled as "In the Arms of an Angel" or "Arms of the Angel".


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Green Day- Longview.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Milkman said:


> You're kidding right?
> 
> If so, sorry to spoil the joke.
> 
> ...


Learn something new every day.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Junkhouse - Shovel


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

This one's pretty obvious I guess.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It is hard NOT to draw the inference with this classic from Rufus Thomas. It's a dance. Yeah, I guess that's what it is.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Why are you asking? Do you need inspiration for an upcoming session? Never mind, I don't want to know lol.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Jenny (867-5309) - Tommy Tutone (not really about wanking but it’s mentioned). 
Pictures of Lily - The Who.


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

Pretty much any live Grateful Dead or Phish.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

1SweetRide said:


> Why are you asking? Do you need inspiration for an upcoming session? Never mind, I don't want to know lol.


A friend played "Rosie" at the pub the other night and the server had no idea what it was about. It's kind of the 'secret' topic.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Literally the entire song, start to finish


----------



## mick.335 (Sep 23, 2020)

Fleetwood Mac - Rattlesnake Shake


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Ivor Biggun And The Red Nose Burglers.


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

i dunno about wanking but summer of 69 should not contain an apostrophe
j


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

The most famous one


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Jeez are there any songs NOT about wanking????


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)




----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Noodles (12 mo ago)




----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Wardo said:


> Ivor Biggun And The Red Nose Burglers.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

The runner up for most famous one


----------



## DBX160 (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

Come Together


----------



## David Graves (Apr 5, 2017)

I can't believe it took this long for this one to be brought up.lol


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I didn't know there were female "Wankers". You learn something every day. After watching the Ted Lasso series, I've been using the term a lot more lately.


----------



## benum47 (Oct 13, 2013)

I can't believe nobody has tagged 'Willie and the Hand Jive'


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I always thought Wilcox's "Layin Pipe" was about sex. But, "to satisfy that woman..." I guess it ain't_ solo_ sex.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)




----------

